# Cheesy Artichoke Tarts



## mish (Dec 28, 2004)

Cheesy Artichoke Tarts
32 appetizers 

32 (3 1/4 x 3 1/4") won ton wrappers 
1 cup Cheddar Cheese, shredded 
1 (8-oz) package cream cheese 
1 tbl Dijon-style mustard 
1/4 teaspoon ground red pepper 
1/4 cup chopped red bell pepper 
1 (14-oz) can artichoke hearts, drained, chopped 

Heat oven to 350°F. Spray 32 mini muffin pan cups with non stick cooking spray. Gently press 1 won ton wrapper into each muffin cup, allowing ends to extend above cups. Spray edges of wrappers with cooking spray. Set aside. 

Combine cheese, cream cheese, cayenne and mustard in bowl; mix well. Stir in red pepper and artichoke hearts. Spoon about 1 tbl cheese mixture into each cup. Bake 18-20 minutes or until cheese mixture is set and edges of wrappers are lightly browned. Garnish with fresh parsley.


----------



## SierraCook (Dec 28, 2004)

Mish, this appetizers sounds yummy.  I am going to add it to my appetizer files.


----------



## mish (Dec 31, 2004)

Hi Sierra.

Thanks. Nice to "see" you. Happy Holidays to you n yours, from me n mine.

If you love cheese, like I love cheese, here are some more snackin's.

http://www.ilovecheese.com/default.htm

Joon: "Some cultures are defined by their relationship with cheese."
From:  "Benny & Joon" 1993


----------

